# Which iphone 4s case



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ronseal....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Was just about to post one of these up.

I remember reading a mag, might of been Nuts, Zoo or Mens health, it advertised something like Skins or something?

I found it once, but cant seem to find it again. Some nice ones on there.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

For a laugh I use this case on my 4 every now and again if going out etc..










Gets some funny laughs, some of you probably don't even know what it is  

I have a selection for the 4 and change them every now and again, currently it has an Apple branded one, very secure, robust.

Phone looks like new even after 12 months. I still have the plastic on the back even


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

griffin motif

hae had this on my 4 since it came out, great case and protects well and still looks good, gets lots of coments.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Any links to the Apple ones?


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Mine was on the apple site when I bought the phone its under accesories

I would think the 4s ones are on there?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So are the 4 and 4s identical?

Or have the volume buttons moved slightly?


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Exactly the same externally


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I use an Otterbox Defender on my iPhone 4 (and also on my iPad 2) - it's not the sleekest but it's bomb-proof. There's one coming out or maybe already out for the 4S.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

eBay case for both ipad an my 4s they cost me about £2 ish each an are fine iPad one is like awhile leather which has a built in stand an the 4s one is a air series gel case


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Speck is the place im on about.

Is there any genuine apple ones?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

switch easy capsule rebel in black, takes quite a hit when you drop it loads - phones fine!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Does the iphone 4 case fit the 4s? I want an otterbox case I think


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

The 4S has a slightly different location for the MUTE switch on the side, its move abit since the iP4, i know this as i compared it yesterday, luckily most cases have enough space to fit 

Ive ordered one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300610467891#ht_4232wt_1116

The back case is a hard plastic case with the apple logo etc... and mimics the back of the iPhone 4/4S, the sides are clear so looks like you dont have a case on, and comes with a screen protector.

If your going to fit a screen protector... pop a single drop of water in the middle of your scree, the pop the screen protector onto the water and spread the water around to remove all the air bubbles.

It will dry out within 15 mins and will be bubble free!

Ad.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

If as I suspect the iPhone 4S is externally identical to the iPhone 4, then I can personally recommend the Otterbox Defender case which I love. I also have one on my iPad 2 - they are well made, prety well bomb-proof and both cases I have also provide good stands for using the iPhone/iPad upright.

Otterbox

[edit]

The Otterbox Defender case for the iPhone 4S looks slightly different around the camera apertures than the one for the iPhone 4 - this may purely be an up-grade.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I think I'll get the defender case sir you've sold me on it. All I need to know now is will the one on amazon for my 4s... Which is still lying in its box till I get a case.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Wise move - I did the same when I bought my iPhone 4.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Those Otterbox ones looks really good. 

Trouble is, i need one that covers the whole back except the camera bit as my job can be very dusty. 

I would prefer a genuine one too. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I think the otterbox would fit that bill Matt

I'm not sure if I should just go for it and get that case on amazon with the blind hope it fits. 4s specific otterbox is nowhere to be found in the uk


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

It looks like there is a cut out for the Apple Logo? 

I think i prefer it fully covered looks wise anyway. 

Do Apple not make any genuine ones?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Oh yeah I see that, the way it looks though it's as if it's beveled to prevent dust getting in.
Apple should do them yeah.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Never had a case or screen protector on my iP4 since new (9+ months) it's still scratch/dent free.

My wife on the other hand has a protector with rubber sides and a hard back (griffin IIRC) the dust gets trapped in between the plastic backing and the phone and over time (she's had it since the week it came out) has left quite a few scratches in the back face. Mine looks better.

P.S. I don't baby my phone, gets thrown, slid over tables etc, my only rule is no keys/change in the same pocket as my phone.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Cant seem to find any genuine Apple ones. 

There just Griffin ones.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Those Otterbox ones looks really good.
> 
> Trouble is, i need one that covers the whole back except the camera bit as my job can be very dusty.
> 
> ...





Spoony said:


> I think the otterbox would fit that bill Matt
> 
> I'm not sure if I should just go for it and get that case on amazon with the blind hope it fits. 4s specific otterbox is nowhere to be found in the uk





Matt. said:


> It looks like there is a cut out for the Apple Logo?
> 
> I think i prefer it fully covered looks wise anyway.
> 
> Do Apple not make any genuine ones?


The Otterbox cases are fully glazed front and back - the Apple Logo cut-out, the screen, both camera apertures etc. are glazed and there are silicone flaps over the headset jack, mute switch and docking port. I've used mine for over a month now and I'm delighted with it.

The phone is cushioned in felt, then protected by a hard polycarbonate case which is then enclosed in silicone. No case is 100% protective, but IMO this one comes pretty close.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The defender is a little bulky, might try the commuter.


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

just ordered an otterbox reflex

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OTTERBOX-..._MobilePhonesCasesPouches&hash=item20b91a211b

had an otterbox defender since getting the 4, great case although its not dust proof. Really dusty conditions can see particles get in between the screen protector and the screen and marr it a little. It is bulky and the silicon skin is a pain in the **** to get out of your pocket

the reflex looks a good compromise with a screen film included


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've went and bought the commuter case earlier at £16 with a screen protector so hopefully that'll do


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I think I'm going for either the Griffin Reveal Etch or the Griffin Elan Graphite for the time being.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got a few Griffin products, they make good kit.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What sort of Griffin products do you have?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Commuter case came today, looks good and fits well.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Iv gone for a few cases off iPhone-cases4u.com the shipping was a tad over £4 for two cases but they look good. Mine are both from the premium leather section. You pay abit more but they are good quality.


----------



## rsnutters1 (Mar 19, 2009)

these are quite simply the best out there but they are very pricey

http://www.elementcase.com/iPhone-4-s/61.htm


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll probably pick up a few more cases in time but the otterbox commuter is a decent one. 

I like the fact it's got covers for the ports


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

The Griffin one i have is pretty poor really.

You can tell its for the 4 and not the 4S.

I like the look of those Element cases. I dont like how it has a cut out for the sim bit though.

I dont mind paying extra for a decent case. It would of been good if they released a purpose built 4S case, and not just sell the 4 cases as 4S.


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

does anyone use a Gear4 Icebox Edge Case? if so what are they like?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gear4-IceBox-Molded-Protective-iPhone/dp/B003TJ9IPM


----------

